# AI or progesterone breedings



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Just curious........... for those who have done chilled and frozen....... what were the progesterone levels, sperm motility at time of insemination, and what did you get?

I don’t have all the info but what I do have is.
Breeding IT cant recall Prog., think 5ish but 1x chilled 2 days after test = 6 pups
Breeding IT2, progesterone 4.7 tie 3 and 5 days after test = 2 pups.
Breeding IC, cant recall prog. but 1x chilled 2 days after test = 3 pups
Breeding CD, think prog. 5ish 3 days after test tie 1x = 0 pups
Breeding BH, 9.2 progesterone, chilled days 3 and 5 after test = still waiting………

t


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Ovulation occurs when progesterone hits 5, unless you're using Antech Labs. Their test says that ovulation occurs around 2-3. Eggs mature a couple of days after ovulation, so if you're doing an AI, you would want to wait. If you're doing natural breedings, you could start just before or on the day of ovulation, since sperm can live inside the bitch for several days.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

thanks,
I was just curious as the different results we are getting. also on the last go round at over 9 the vet said the female was still ovulating.......on a physical exam....... just curious how long it can last (ovulation) and does it always start at 5?

t


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

When I did a frozen AI they waited for a lot higher number then 5 before inseminating. I think it was 10 or 11, but I can't remember. I don't know if I kept the paperwork but I can look around. But they said the numbers would spike and that was the correct time to inseminate. Granted my female didn't take, but this facility does have a pretty high success rate so I can't believe they are that far off on the numbers.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Once they ovulate, the progesterone can spike very high in as little as 24 hours, and can be at 10 or higher just a few days after ovulation. I've not been told, or found any information otherwise, to suggest that ovulation occurs at any other number than 5 (except with Antech, who said begin breeding at 2 or 3, which indicates that they are assuming you are doing a natural breeding). Basically, you test until you reach 5, and then decide when to breed, depending on whether you're going to be doing a natural breeding, using fresh chilled semen, or frozen. Fresh and frozen semen does not live as long, so you would not want to implant either of those until the eggs had had time to mature. 

There's really no reason to continue doing progesterone testing after ovulation, unless you have a bitch that is losing litters because she is not maintaining a high enough level of progesterone during pregnancy. Then you would monitor the levels.


----------

